# Vivarium Glass Sliding Doors [help]



## 05thompsonlouis (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi there.
I've decided to build my first vivarium and i know pretty much what im doing from internet guides and such. Just wondering how much i would pay for 

Two 9" x 26" sheets of glass for doors. 
_(9" tall and 26" wide)_


Thanks so much for your help in advance.


----------

